# Liquid Tadafil



## Sicwun88 (May 13, 2021)

Tadafil 30mg/ML
Dropper reads from .25 
To 1.0ml? What would be the proper measurement to equal 10mg cialis?
Any experience on using this would be greatly appreciated!
Just using this till my regular order arrives of 10mg cialis in pill form!


----------



## Dunamis (May 13, 2021)

My Dr has me on 20 mg tabs per day. What's the bottle give you for dosage for quantity?


----------



## snake (May 13, 2021)

Take 1/3 of a ml. Just eyeball it. I have used my guy on many occasions and was happy. If it's dosed right, doesn't matter if it's liquid or pills, just shake it first.

Now go give her a good one.


----------



## rawdeal (May 13, 2021)

About 1/3 of a ml should do it ... theoretically.  If not, apply the other 2/3 to the penis and treat as a transdermal.  Rub vigorously.

hope this helps  .......


----------



## Adrenolin (May 13, 2021)

Grab a 1mL or 100iu oral syringe from the pharmacy and measure to the 33rd tick mark, it'll clearly mark every ,1, .2, .3, etc. on the 1mL (10, 20, 30, etc. on the 100iu) Makes it much easier for accurate dosing than an oral dropper. Especially useful for say liquid clen at 200mcg/mL - be shakin for days using the dropper. lol


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 30, 2021)

The liquid is cheap enough you can take a little more stuff works great has ped effects outside the bedroom helps with training blood flow and blood pressure


----------

